# water cooled subs?



## low4life86 (Jul 6, 2005)

does any 1 know how makes em or where i can get em or what u think of em? 
thanks


----------



## jdogg (Dec 10, 2005)

i never even knew they made dem?? :dunno:


----------



## Kool-aid (Sep 9, 2005)

i think bazooka had one that was triangular


----------



## low4life86 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kool-aid_@Jan 5 2006, 06:37 PM~4557089
> *i think bazooka had one that was triangular
> *


yeah thats em :biggrin:


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

i heard of the water cooled amplifiers never water cooled subs... i wanna see pics !!!

snoopdan posted pics of the water cooled amps last year...


----------



## Gumby (Oct 20, 2005)

there junk subs and amps from bazooka... its not really worth even looking at


----------



## Kool-aid (Sep 9, 2005)

yea bazooka makes a thing called "c.h.i.l." that cools subs the are "c.h.i.l." equipped...yeaaaaa


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gumby_@Jan 5 2006, 10:43 PM~4557127
> *there junk subs and amps from bazooka... its not really worth even looking at
> *


'come on...

its water cooled! i bet it "flows" with the music :roflmao: 

i never tried them, but the idea just sounds like reason to persuade to buy compared to buying because of the right reasons... kinda how some manufacturers have all this shiny stuff and neon lights streaking through the product, but yet it doesnt perform for nothing, get a dull, not attractive product and get amazed... not true for all cases though


----------



## low4life86 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gumby_@Jan 5 2006, 06:43 PM~4557127
> *there junk subs and amps from bazooka... its not really worth even looking at
> *


id want it just cause it looks tight like in the back seat of my cutty :cheesy:


----------



## Kool-aid (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CuttieBuddie_@Jan 5 2006, 07:47 PM~4557149
> *
> its water cooled! i bet it "flows" with the music  :roflmao:
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: haha that was good sorta


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

Actually I had a pair of the 12's and they werent bad at all, at least for me, anything that makes my chest hurt, I like...

I'm sure for the extreme audiophiles that frequent this forum theyre not nearly good enough to shit on :uh:


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Jan 5 2006, 10:51 PM~4557174
> *Actually I had a pair of the 12's and they werent bad at all, at least for me, anything that makes my chest hurt, I like...
> 
> I'm sure for the extreme audiophiles that frequent this forum theyre not nearly good enough to shit on  :uh:
> *


i gotta get my artilery up to speed... first it was one, now two, now three... your woman give 'em to you birthday and anniversary ??


----------



## low4life86 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Jan 5 2006, 06:51 PM~4557174
> *Actually I had a pair of the 12's and they werent bad at all, at least for me, anything that makes my chest hurt, I like...
> 
> I'm sure for the extreme audiophiles that frequent this forum theyre not nearly good enough to shit on  :uh:
> *


so does it have like a small ratiator or somethin and a water pump? and is the water pump connected to the same wire that turns the amp on im hella crious bout these they sound pretty tight :cheesy:


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

nevermind, i get you now lol

im too quick for my own good lol


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low4life86_@Jan 5 2006, 08:31 PM~4557039
> *does any 1 know how makes em or where i can get em or what u think of em?
> thanks
> *


liquid cooled subs, and they suck ballz, made by bazooka


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

thats the "chill" plug that screws into the back of a bazooka sub **not the bazooka tube subwoofers** .. just their regular raw subs. The premis has nothing wrong with it, it just wont cool any more / less than air cooling, since a sub is basically a diaphram air pump anyways and cools just fine on its own. Little tubes are ran from those nipples on the plug to a radiatior, below










that exchanges the heat via water, or oil, or whatever you want thats liquid to the radiator and wah-lah, thats your cooling method.... the idea is the cooler the sub structure, the more power handling capability since more watts=more heat=thermal breakdown of sub. 

The technology is old, nothing new here...just a over complicated way of doing things and another gimick to the pot. Doesnt mean it doesnt work - it works just fine.....just overkill.

Here is a bazooka demo vehcile with the chill amps installed. Kinda monsterous, but not really needed.


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low4life86_@Jan 5 2006, 09:54 PM~4557202
> *so does it have like a small ratiator or somethin and a water pump? and is the water pump connected to the same wire that turns the amp on im hella crious bout these they sound pretty tight  :cheesy:
> *


theres like a threaded port in the back of the magnet. some sort of fitting goes in there, and they sell a seperate water pump to circulate the water. I never knew a sub got hot though.

I had 2 of those 12's and one of their 500 wat amps, with a sealed box, in the back of an explorer, and it worked well for me until I sold them, except the amp had the knack to turn itself off al the time on thermal protection..


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CuttieBuddie_@Jan 5 2006, 09:52 PM~4557188
> *i gotta get my artilery up to speed... first it was one, now two, now three... your woman give 'em to you birthday and anniversary ??
> *


Actually the Taurus is hers, I bought the Springfield because the Sig is just too bulky to carry concealed.
Next up is an AK-47, then I'm gonna start buying car parts again, lol


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

i dunno, the plumbing on that system looks worse then marks regal lol

he had the "madusa" (sp) look 4-real


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CuttieBuddie_@Jan 5 2006, 10:14 PM~4557386
> *i dunno, the plumbing on that system looks worse then marks regal lol
> 
> he had the "madusa" (sp) look 4-real
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

maybe thats where he got the idea from :biggrin:


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Jan 5 2006, 11:13 PM~4557379
> *Actually the Taurus is hers, I bought the Springfield because the Sig is just too bulky to carry concealed.
> Next up is an AK-47, then I'm gonna start buying car parts again, lol
> *



my woman doesnt like guns... 

she thought i had it under the seat of my truck one day and kinda flipped out... she says i have anger "disadvantages" (what is this lol) and shouldnt own a firearm... what the hell does she know!!! she tried to lie to me and said your suppose to take a "psychiatric evalution" before they allow you to buy a gun legally...

i dunno, dan your living the life


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

i can only see the technology working for amps, idk bout subs....


----------



## low4life86 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Jan 5 2006, 07:13 PM~4557379
> *Actually the Taurus is hers, I bought the Springfield because the Sig is just too bulky to carry concealed.
> Next up is an AK-47, then I'm gonna start buying car parts again, lol
> *


dan ill sell u a brand new ak 47 for 400 biucks 7.62X39 too not the pussy .223


----------



## low4life86 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by snoopdan_@Jan 5 2006, 07:09 PM~4557348
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i do think it is a gimick but it does look tight :biggrin:


----------



## low4life86 (Jul 6, 2005)

any other opinions 
ttt :biggrin:


----------



## lowrider_620 (Apr 14, 2004)

the were at a car audio store i went to and he sold the kit for the amps i didnt know there was one for the subs


----------



## lbx2g (Feb 17, 2004)

I think P.miller had it in his car. But snoop hit it dead on the damn head. But snoop at the same time don't u think that the Q would change if u plug that in.


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lbx2g_@Jan 6 2006, 10:31 PM~4564894
> *I think P.miller had it in his car. But snoop hit it dead on the damn head. But snoop at the same time don't u think that the Q would change if u plug that in.
> *



uh... no. Q ( 1/Qts = 1/Qes + 1/Qms) of a speaker is a meaurement and defining feature of the electrical and mechanical aspects of the speaker, not thermal as you are suggesting.

So no any change in thermal handling isnt considered in that function.


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by snoopdan_@Jan 7 2006, 04:53 PM~4568764
> *uh... no. Q ( 1/Qts = 1/Qes + 1/Qms) of a speaker is a meaurement and defining feature of the electrical and mechanical aspects of the speaker, not thermal as you are suggesting.
> 
> So no any change in thermal handling isnt considered in that function.
> *


actually, the cooler a electrical system is, the less resistance, i thought you would've known that though.....


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Jan 7 2006, 10:09 PM~4570289
> *actually, the cooler a electrical system is, the less resistance, i thought you would've known that though.....
> *



are you purposely being a tard this evening? You didnt read what I posted very well.


----------



## SIM's64 (Jul 26, 2004)

well what happens in the winter will they freeze or do you put anti freeze in to it lmao????

iterested i actually have never heard of them


----------



## low4life86 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIM's64_@Jan 7 2006, 10:32 PM~4571081
> *well what happens in the winter will they freeze or do you put anti freeze in to it lmao????
> 
> iterested i actually have never heard of them
> *


lmao 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
do you have to check 5the colant level on the radiator? and when u pull the cap off when its hot does it burn ur face? :0


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low4life86_@Jan 8 2006, 12:44 AM~4571137
> *lmao
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> do you have to check 5the colant level on the radiator? and when u pull the cap off when its hot does it burn ur face?  :0
> *


doubtful that it'll ever get that hot, but yes, you do have to check the level of the coolant, not that its gonna go anywhere, because if it does, you'll see it all over your trunk.


----------



## lbx2g (Feb 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by snoopdan_@Jan 7 2006, 04:53 PM~4568764
> *uh... no. Q ( 1/Qts = 1/Qes + 1/Qms) of a speaker is a meaurement and defining feature of the electrical and mechanical aspects of the speaker, not thermal as you are suggesting.
> 
> So no any change in thermal handling isnt considered in that function.
> *



no snoop not cause of the heat. But because of the C.H.I.L plug. U kno like that infinity speaker.


----------



## low4life86 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Jan 8 2006, 09:46 AM~4572638
> *doubtful that it'll ever get that hot, but yes, you do have to check the level of the coolant, not that its gonna go anywhere, because if it does, you'll see it all over your trunk.
> *


just messin around  
my other topic got locked :angry:


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low4life86_@Jan 9 2006, 09:11 AM~4577997
> *just messin around
> my other topic got locked  :angry:
> *


your lucky thats all that happened


----------



## jdogg (Dec 10, 2005)

do you have to run those triangle 450w tens w/ water or will they work fine w/ out water?


----------



## jdogg (Dec 10, 2005)

cc'mon guys i need an answer


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

Come on, anything with Master P on it, is CRAP


----------



## lbx2g (Feb 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jdogg_@Jan 15 2006, 01:10 AM~4623147
> *cc'mon guys i need an answer
> *



naw they can be ran with out. It is not nessecary they just "reccomoned it.


----------



## low4life86 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Jan 9 2006, 03:16 PM~4580912
> *your lucky thats all that happened
> *


what do u mean?


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low4life86_@Jan 16 2006, 11:40 AM~4632593
> *what do u mean?
> *


don't ask, and it won't happen


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Jan 8 2006, 12:09 AM~4570289
> *actually, the cooler a electrical system is, the less resistance, i thought you would've known that though.....
> *



huh

if you have an amp that is rated at 300x1 @ 4ohm, 600x 1 @ 2ohms, 1200x 1 @ 1ohm and you run the amp with a 4ohm load, the system will run "cooler" then if you ran it at a 1ohm load... so in turn, the more resistence (ohmage is a measure of resistence I.E. 4ohm's more resistence then 1ohm) the "cooler" she'll run


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CuttieBuddie_@Jan 16 2006, 05:39 PM~4635424
> *huh
> 
> if you have an amp that is rated at 300x1 @ 4ohm, 600x 1 @ 2ohms, 1200x 1 @ 1ohm and you run the amp with a 4ohm load, the system will run "cooler" then if you ran it at a 1ohm load... so in turn, the more resistence (ohmage is a measure of resistence I.E. 4ohm's more resistence then 1ohm) the "cooler" she'll run
> *


electronics 101, after a period of time, when an amp "warms up" from running at a 1 ohm load, it doesn't put out as much power as it did when it first started up.

a sub is about the same, the warmer it gets, the less power it handles, and the more resistance it has, thus having a higher ohm load.....


so if you can manage to keep your amp cool, not only will it not "overheat" it will put out a decent amount of power, rather than keeping around the energy it turns into heat, and frying the board.


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

Actually, thats not entirely true. Semiconductors have a wide variety of operating ranges, so that where by some diode junctions actually conduct at less of a resistive loss at higher tempratures then what you and I would consdier to be room temprature. This is of course, not the case for all switching FETS & bipolar transistors in all amplifiers, but it is inaccurate to just assume more heat = more resistance. That is entirely too broad of a statement to be completely accurate. A material example of this is Silicon Carbide, which heat is almost not even a factor for operating range as it behaves reltively the same throughout its potential bandgap level. A flip side condition of this can be observed with low temp superconducting materials, they actually have less resistance the colder you get...there are inversely proportional materials for conducting heat as well - as outlined in various technical papers in research for high temprature semiconductors (or clearly, the higher the temperature of the material, the less resistance it has and is functional at this relative high temp level). 


Refercences:

_Materials for High-Temperature Semiconductor Devices_ (1995)
National Materials Advisory Board (NMAB) - http://www.nap.edu/execsumm/0309053358.html

_Selective Metallization for High-Temperature Semiconductors_ (2005) Cornell University, Ithaca, New York - http://www.nasatech.com/Briefs/Dec98/PTB12982.html

_Silicon Carbide Semiconductors_ (1998) Cree Research, Inc. (Durham, NC) - 
http://www.nasatech.com/Briefs/Dec98/PTB12982.html


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)




----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CuttieBuddie_@Jan 16 2006, 07:45 PM~4636325
> *
> *


darrong suggested that in all instances heat causes more resistance in electronics, which is not true as it is a broad generalized statement.


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by snoopdan_@Jan 16 2006, 07:35 PM~4636247
> *Actually, thats not entirely true.  Semiconductors have a wide variety of operating ranges, so that where by some diode junctions actually conduct at less of a resistive loss at higher tempratures then what you and I would consdier to be room temprature.  This is of course, not the case for all switching FETS & bipolar transistors in all amplifiers, but it is inaccurate to just assume more heat = more resistance.  That is entirely too broad of a statement to be completely accurate.  A material example of this is Silicon Carbide, which heat is almost not even a factor for operating range as it behaves reltively the same throughout its potential bandgap level.  A flip side condition of this can be observed with low temp superconducting materials, they actually have less resistance the colder you get...there are inversely proportional materials for conducting heat as well - as outlined in various technical papers in research for high temprature semiconductors (or clearly, the higher the temperature of the material, the less resistance it has and is functional at this relative high temp level).
> Refercences:
> 
> ...


i was more or less refering to the internal parts of an amp that consist of copper, but thank you for pointing out the parts within an amp that actually require more heat to work better.

call an amp a love hate relationship, it wants to be cold and hot at the same time :roflmao:


----------

